
Ask HN: Fooling a self driving car.  Is this real? - rebootthesystem
Doesn&#x27;t smell right:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;creators.vice.com&#x2F;en_us&#x2F;article&#x2F;meet-the-artist-using-ritual-magic-to-trap-self-driving-cars
======
ankurdhama
What doesn't smell right? If you know how an algorithm works you can find some
input data that will lead to a desired output data.

~~~
rebootthesystem
What doesn't smell right is that a self driving car would be stopped dead by a
solid white line directly in front of it.

Let's play "Five Why's":

Why does this seem fake? Because it doesn't make sense.

Why? Because it would be really bad software engineering

Why? Because this behavior would not be safe or desirable

Why? Because you don't want a car to stop just because there's a line in front
of it

Why? Because there are solid white lines of all kinds on nearly every street
in the world.

